# Must see stuff:- Interview with smash and run victim



## Ekka (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a big video

17mins and 84mb in wmv

Cut a long story short it's an interview with the victims who had part of the neibs tree that was being cut down by a crew smash their shed.

As it was raining at the time water damage also occured.

The company was uncooperative and over a month later have done nothing.

I discovered the story which had to be told, also it shows what can happen when choosing a so called large company.

Compelling viewing, show your customers coz this is real TV!

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/kylieinterview.wmv


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 22, 2006)

cant download for some reason.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 23, 2006)

kiwi company lol,they were advertising hard for subbys a while back. i bet it was subbys and the guy up the tree uninsured.


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 4, 2006)

Good story, ratbag crew/company.
What is the go with the council going round picking out "hazard" trees and employing someone to do it. Unheard of down here. I reckon someone in council is getting a kickback from the tree co thats getting all these jobs.

A good point you raised is it's one thing having insurance, most of us do, but does the company have the integrity to use it when appropriate, or at least make things right out of their own pocket in smaller instances. I'll remember to point that one out to those customers that lean towards the lowballer.

Trev


----------



## Ekka (Aug 23, 2006)

Council hasn't responded to my emails and links to the video. But that's usual for this council.

I've seen some of the wierdest decisions and work orders on trees. Basically they react to peoples opinions and information. If a gum drops a branch etc they make an assessment and try to compel owners into action.

On the notices if the owner doesn't do the work within a certain time frame they can be fined (upto $3500) or the council can organise contractors to do the job as in this case.

Now, I have seen these trees and work orders. It's pretty bad what the recs are in most cases. What you also need to realise is that a lot of these "complaints" of hazardous trees can also be fueding neighbours just dobbing and making trouble.

I laugh when I see a 50' bloodwood gum, *no canopy over the fenceline*, healthy as, and the council spec was a 25% reduction. Errr, wrong call!

Eucs dont lend themselves to reduction as well as thinning, so in goes a hack and you end up with a topped tree thats been spiked!

And there was bugger all wrong with the tree.

Answer is arborphobia.

On the Gold Coast the council has taken it upon itself to actuall inspect all trees and even resistograph test them to make decisions on works in private property. How stupid is that? I challenged them but as usual you are wasting your time with "clones" of large depts.

So if you want to have a tree assessed for either removal or pruning just put in your paperwork and the council guy comes out (for free), *does you out of a job*, and makes the assessment and recommendations for works.

Of course they're worried about litigation so they tend to either remove or prune a lot more than is neccessary. I also am yet to see one recommendation for health care, mulching, decompaction, cabling and perhaps treatment to increase vigour.... 

So, pack your cameras and video's and be ready for a fight anyday, you are not dealing with rationale and logic here.


----------

